# Nail Disease



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG had a small nail issue a few weeks ago where the nail fell off and only the qwik (vein) was left. This happened to two nails and both veins were unviable (no blood). My vet cleaned her up and trimmed the qwik off and we both were hoping that it was because of the bad weather that she damaged those nails. 

Well on Friday BG went out to go potty came in and blood was everywhere. She was bleeding from the base of another nail. We are currently thinking she might have nail disease. This is supposedly common in GSD and large breeds and honestly I have never heard of it until now. 

Hell's nails: Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy (SLO) is a painful condition causing dogs' nails to slough.(HEALTH) - Whole Dog Journal

Dog Nail Disorders | petMD

It is an auto immune disease and we are now wondering if this might be related to her Rabies reaction. (Remember she was denied an exemption and required to be vaccinated again because the injection site mass is not cancerous yet. Also her Rabies titer was 5.4 when 0.5 is considered immune). 

Has anyone experienced this or do you have any thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

ACK! Yes, I have never heard of that, either.

As for it being auto-immune there is plenty of research out there that links auto-immune conditions to vaccination. I think you are surely on to something there.

This is why I refuse to vaccinate. Granted, every dog I have ever had was a rescue and, of course, came fully vaccinated. But I never renewed the vaccines. Too risky!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What do you do when it is the LAW that you vaccinate for rabies at least every 3 years? If, heaven forbid, your dog is involved in a fight with another dog, and animal control is involved? Or worse, a rabid animal comes into your yard at night? I would think that someone should make a titer enough for the law. Are their any lawyers on the board?


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes...I have heard of this and experienced this with my first Chihuahua, Ren. 
In hindsight I wish I had researched more into why her nails would break off at the base. Like you, I thought it was long nails, weather, snow, and a dozen other reasons. I now know it was one of the first tail tell signs of Autoimmune hemolytic anemia. 
My darling Ren struggled with the disease for four years. Just out of curiosity, does BG have an odd breath smell? Not a bad breath odor but an unusual scent, kinda acidic. I suggest having a CBC done and checking for low packed cell volume.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

susan davis said:


> What do you do when it is the LAW that you vaccinate for rabies at least every 3 years? If, heaven forbid, your dog is involved in a fight with another dog, and animal control is involved? Or worse, a rabid animal comes into your yard at night? I would think that someone should make a titer enough for the law. Are their any lawyers on the board?


They have medical exemptions for most states. BG was denied last year but also this just came out:

BREAKING NEWS: New Rules About Pets Exposed To Rabies


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

PearlyQ said:


> Yes...I have heard of this and experienced this with my first Chihuahua, Ren.
> In hindsight I wish I had researched more into why her nails would break off at the base. Like you, I thought it was long nails, weather, snow, and a dozen other reasons. I now know it was one of the first tail tell signs of Autoimmune hemolytic anemia.
> My darling Ren struggled with the disease for four years. Just out of curiosity, does BG have an odd breath smell? Not a bad breath odor but an unusual scent, kinda acidic. I suggest having a CBC done and checking for low packed cell volume.


So far no she does not have it yet. All of her lab work looks great. My vet gets in town next week and was not there on Friday when I rushed her back in so I won't know what else she might want to do until next week. Right now BG is on Salmon oil, Vitamin B & E, and Doxycycline.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

susan davis said:


> What do you do when it is the LAW that you vaccinate for rabies at least every 3 years? If, heaven forbid, your dog is involved in a fight with another dog, and animal control is involved? Or worse, a rabid animal comes into your yard at night? I would think that someone should make a titer enough for the law. Are their any lawyers on the board?


I just don't do it. Period. There is plenty of current research out there (it's actually making news right now) about the fact that dogs are highly over-vaccinated - especially for rabies. In fact, it has been shown that the efficacy rate for the rabies vaccine is around 7 years. If that is the case then shouldn't a dog only be vaccinated twice in their lifetime instead of every year? 

I am a non-vaxer who has done my research. I don't vaccinate my kids and I'm not vaccinating my dog, either.


But anyway....this is not a vax thread but a nail thread......back to our topic at hand.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Huly said:


> So far no she does not have it yet. All of her lab work looks great. My vet gets in town next week and was not there on Friday when I rushed her back in so I won't know what else she might want to do until next week. Right now BG is on Salmon oil, Vitamin B & E, and Doxycycline.


Does it hurt her? I mean, the nerve is exposed, right? Ouch! Is she in pain? Poor thing.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Does it hurt her? I mean, the nerve is exposed, right? Ouch! Is she in pain? Poor thing.


The first two didn't seem to bug her that much but the latest one is sore.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh and the bandage the Vet put on Friday night she used to her full advantage! Daddy I got a boo boo!

And I just another scathing email to Local and State officials!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*BG*

Never heard of this before, but just wanted to send gentle hugs for BG x


----------

